# Looking for work in Firenze



## dordineb (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I recently moved to Firenze from California and am looking for part time or full time work. I have a permesso di soggiorno that allows me to work legally and have a degree in Marketing Communications from the U.S. I also have experience as a server and in retail. Any help or suggestions would be very appreciated. 

Thanks!
Bria


----------



## averona (Jun 2, 2010)

I had friends that worked for those leather jacket shops. They probably don't pay really well. OR find work at a hostel so you can speak english




dordineb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently moved to Firenze from California and am looking for part time or full time work. I have a permesso di soggiorno that allows me to work legally and have a degree in Marketing Communications from the U.S. I also have experience as a server and in retail. Any help or suggestions would be very appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------

